# OT: Birds and Animals Need Homes In Snohomish WA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is cross posted from another list. If any of our members live in the area and can help out, that would be great. I have also forwarded the post to the Farm Sanctuary as well as Best Friends.

Terry
=========================================================
> Subject: In Snohomish WA: Free goats, donkeys, turkeys, chickens, 
> hens, geese, etc. 

> Help. I am at wit's end. I have major surgery in three days, next Tuesday, and all my support has fallen through. I have no money. I don't even have money for the antibiotics and pain meds that I'm supposed to take after surgery. My only car was totally two days ago when someone slammed into it on the freeway. I may be losing my farm. I have animals that I can't afford to feed, and no longer have the help to take care of. 
> 
> Much as I love them all, I just can't do it any more and need to get some help. I am just so tired... 
> 
> They are yours free, as long as you can take care of them. If you 
> want to make a donation toward my medication and recovery costs, it 
> would be much appreciated. I just want my babies to go to good 
homes and I can't do it anymore. Help? 
> 
> I have two female standard donkeys, black/tan in color. 
> 
> There are several Royal Palm turkeys, Some Bourbon Reds, and some 
> domesticated Rio Grande Wild turkeys. 
> 
> I have four Toulouse geese. 
> 
> Lots of laying hens, many varieties. Don't ask, just come pick them 
> up. 
> 
> Heritage chickens, lots of breeders. 
> 
> Some very rare Penesedenca chickens... worth at least $100 each and 
> would make a great breeding projec.t 
> 
> Peacocks: several Royal Blue Pieds, among others. 
> 
> I have Nubian goats: two boy kids that are 10 days old, two yearling boys, one yearling girl, and two bred adult females that are due to kid within the next few months. I also have a gorgeous buck for breeding. 
> 
> Four pet finches. 
> 
Two pet Pine snakes, 2 years old. They are a breeding pair. 
> 
> Call or come by today or tomorrow. I'm at 360-862-8903, and live in 
> Snohomish (south of Everett and north of Seattle). Please, ignore 
the tears, but come help me please. 

> --Claire


----------



## StacysFunnyFarm (Apr 22, 2005)

*still available?*

Do you still animals available for adoption?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These birds and animals were not mine .. I had just posted about them as there was an urgent need to find them homes. I don't know the outcome of this situation but do hope that the birds and animals were able to be placed.

Terry


----------



## IAMOKAY (Feb 21, 2012)

*Things worked out*

Just wanted to post a reply to this old message from years ago, as I am still getting calls about it. I did get new help at the last minute, and all the animals were taken care of. Surgery went okay, although it took six months recovery. I still have the farm, and now do rescue instead. I have great compassion for people who are in the straits that I was... there are so many people who like to take advantage of them...


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I am so glad to hear that you are better, even though 6 months seems like a long time to recover. It must have been tough going. Stay well Also very happy to hear about your farm. God must have a plan for you!


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW what an amazing come back im very happy for you, you inspire me and make me appreciate what I have. thank you and god be with you.


----------

